# Sunset Harbor Resort (RCI #C168)



## Sandy VDH (Mar 20, 2010)

Does anyone know anything about this new resort?

Is it located on Lake Conroe in Willis Texas.  I noticed some studios available for this summer.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Mar 20, 2010)

Sandy:

This resort is a hotel resort that recently was converted to have some TS units.  It is a popular location for weddings.  I have booked the labor day weekend this year at Sunset Harbor Resort.  I checked out the resorts website and it looks substantially nicer than the Landing and is acutally quite close to the The Landing.  This resort is not yet rated on TUG Reviews.  In fact, I did not see it currently listed in TUG Reviews.  Perhaps you and I will have the privilege of writing some of the first reviews. 

I made my 3 day reservation using the HGVC online system. It worked very well.  I made a posting about that in the HGVC thread.


----------



## Hophop4 (Mar 20, 2010)

We took a tour at this place last year.  It is right next door to Landing at Seven Coves on Lake Conroe.  I think it is the next exit on 45 after the Piney Shores exit going north.  The unit we saw was a 3 bedroom lockoff.  The kitchen was very nice with nice counters and cabinets and also the furnishings.  I remember commenting on the layout of the bathrooms.  I think the master bedroom didn't really have an entrance to the bathroom (if I recall) and the jucuzzi was in the lockoff unit and looked like the master bath.  Not sure of the reasoning why it was layout that way.

The sales people were jerks.  They tried to sell us a studio to get into points and then they said to put our Silverleaf weeks in for points of deposit.  I told them Silverleaf and RCI won't allow it.  They said oh yes they will if you pay 3years m/f in advance. We got tired of them and got up and left.


----------

